# Can a DirecTV DVR10 be used with Brighthouse Cable?



## ThePatriot (Oct 18, 2006)

Sir/Ma'am,
I have a DirecTV R10 (Very satisified user  ) and have recently relocated to work at a base in Florida. The problem is I cannot get DirecTV here, only Brighthouse Cable (HOA Rule). I can't afford a new unit and Brighthouse has informed me this unit cannot be used on their service. Is there any way to convert, purchase a card, adapt?  I'd rather ship the unit off to be reprogrammed if necessary. I really like the unit and it's GUI; so I'm not exactly excited about their offer of leasing me a lesser unit.  
I will appreciate any direction offered here.
Thank You!


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

No, Directivos are phyiscally incapable of receiving anything but a Directv signal. You could sell it on Ebay and use the proceeds to purchase a standalone Tivo, though!


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I also thought there was some law that HOA's can't prohibit homeowners from getting satellite service if they wanted to.


----------

